# Bits-Severity-Rate 1-10



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

How would you rate these bits on a scale from 1-10? And what about them? What is each bit suppose to do? how does the full cheek snaffle differ from the loose ring snaffle or the eggbut? Thanks a ton!

1)








2)








3)








4)


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I am by no means an expert but, I would say that 1 and 4 are pretty mild bits wheras 2 is pretty harsh. I am not sure about numper 3 though. I am only basing this off of what I have read though so I may be wrong.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

On a scale of 1-10 IMHO,

1) this bit is about a 2-- It is a very mild bit. The pressure ratio is 1:1 (for each pound you exert on the reins, the horse feels 1) and the french link in the middle prevents the "nutcracker" action of single jointed snaffles. The eggbutt won't pinch the horse's mouth and offers some lateral pressure to the sides of the lips when direct reining.

2) this bit is about a 6.5--I thoroughly dislike twisted bits. They are sharp and designed to inflict pain in order to gain compliance from a horse. They toughen the bars on a horse and make them hard-mouthed. In some instances, if used too roughly, they can actually cut the horse's mouth. The full cheeks provide lateral pressure and prevent the bit from being pulled throught the mouth in even an emergency.

3) this bit is about a 5--I would call this a very mild ported curb. This is a leverage bit designed to refine the cues by putting more pressure on the mouth with less pressure on the reins. I would guess maybe a 1:2 ratio (for every pound you exert on the reins, the horse feels 2). The solid mouth doesn't allow for the nutcracker action on the outside of the bars but does put some pressure on the tongue. This bit works on the top of the bars, the chin, and the poll to create a frame.

4) this bit is about a 4--Standard snaffle. The single joint does allow for the nutcracker action but in the right hands, it is fairly mild. If sized too small for the horse, it will pinch their lips and create sores in the corners of their mouth. This bit can be pulled through the mouth if the horse is resisting so a bit hobble is suggested anytime this bit is used.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope this article helps:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-snaffle-english-type-bits-36522/


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

1) 1.5. I can't say that it is the mildest bit ever since I have not seen every bit in the world, but it is the most mild that I know of. No pinching points and the joint is not a nut cracker.

2) 6. The twist combined with the joint are a very strong combination, however it does not have scary shanks or a tight twist so it is not the worst I have seen. Definitely a bit I would never use on any horse.

3)4, if the horse is used to a curb. This is a pretty basic curb, but certainly not as mild as the first bit.

4)3, if the horse is used to a standard snaffle. I personally dislike the feel of this type of snaffle, but some horses do fine in this type of bit. Stronger than the first snaffle because of the joint.

To add on, I would not ride any horse in any bit that I would rate a 5 or higher. Any higher just seems like an instrument of discomfort rather than an instrument of communication. For my own horse, I would not use anything harsher than a 1-2.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I only use #1 or ride in a halter. I used the twisted one for a bit. But I dislike thinking that it hurts my horse =(


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I consider all of them except the twisted mouth mild to very mild. And the twisted one as possibly moderate at worst, if you are not hanging on it. It's a slow twist, not a double twisted wire or anything truly severe. That Kimberwicke (with the chain) usually used almost like a snaffle, anyway. Few people thread their rein through those slots. A twisted mouth bit is usually only used for a very short term, in my experience.

Today, everyone seems to think that a hollow mouth ring snaffle should be adequate for any horse. Not that many years ago, a Mullen mouth Pelham with double reins and a 5" to 6" shank was the standard hacking bit used for general hacking, pleasure riding, polo, and hunter show classes. A shorter shank Pelham was used for jumping. Just having a "severe" bit in a horse's mouth is not necessarily a bad thing. The is such a thing as "light hands" to go with it, lol.

Saddle seat still uses the formal double bit Weymouth bridle for show and some variety of snaffle bit + running martingale for training.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A lot of it depends on the horse - his preference & how his mouth is shaped - and the rider's hands. 

I know my horse would throw a hissy fit if I put #4 in his mouth. He hates most single-jointed snaffles and fights them all the way. His ears are pinned and just shows he is uncomfortable through the whole thing. On the other hand #3 - a low-port kimberwicke, I get a very happy horse willing to go forward. So for my horse the #3 is milder than the #4.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just curious, which bit can be 1 on scale? I can't think of anything more mild then eggbutt french link (besides the halter). 

P.S. Yes, I understand the severity = hands etc. and so on, but if you put a total beginner on horse....


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Milder than a French Link? - how about a straight thick vulcanite rubber bar with a big ring at each end. These can be used with a complete novice in a confined arena. 
But the novice still has to learn soft hands.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a french link that is thicker than the one posted in the picture here. I would rank that as a 1.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

The second one is a slow twist D ring bit ..I believe its a D ring. 
They are used to inflict more pain.Bits that are twisted can sometimes harm the mouth. A lot of people use twist bits for training young horse who don't want to cooraperate( I think I spelled that wrong). It can sometimes cause the mouth to bleed.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't belive that that twisted bit has a severe enough twist to do that much damage. Or at least if you don't pull and yank as hard as you can?


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

What kind of bit would you rate as a 10??


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2009)

A bicycle chain.....yes, they are out there. :shock:




UnrealJumper said:


> What kind of bit would you rate as a 10??


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Polaris said:


> A bicycle chain.....yes, they are out there. :shock:


 
I've heard of a bicycle chain bit... those sound bad...:-(


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=126d5cc2-feef-4368-b020-5d761d4a97bd


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

oh wow a bike chain bit!!! can you spell 
*C R U E L!!!!*


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm usually of the opinion that a bit is only as harsh as the hands on the reins and that a good bit needs to be able to be a 1 or a 10 as the situation demands. I have no problem with twisted bits if used properly. I see no reason behind the chain bit although if it didn't have the jagged teeth I would be a much milder bit. I try to stay away from bits that are derived from broken down machinery. Barrel racers use some bits that look like they are made out of spare parts from a motorcycle shop and that, to me, is a sign of very poor horsemanship.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no idea what dipwad would use that 'mule/draft' bit, but it's certainly ridiculous.

Despite the mouth piece, a bit is only as harsh as the hands that hold it. Save for the stupid bit posted above 8|

Edit: 


> Barrel racers use some bits that look like they are made out of spare parts from a motorcycle shop and that, to me, is a sign of very poor horsemanship.


Not to mention you need a **** map to figure out wtf goes where - but there's always one in every discipline, not just gamers.

​


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, for me, the softest bit is a loose ring, THIN, lozenge double jointed snaffle.

There is a lot of misconception out there that the thicker the bit, the milder it is. Sure, pressure is distributed over a larger area - But horses mouths were NOT made to hold anything within, esspecially not an inch-thick rod of metal or rubber. Personally, most bits our there are too thick for my liking. So many horses are uncomfortable even standing with such a thick bit in the mouth. I much prefer a thinner(but still thicker than wire) bit with a lozenge in the middle.

I am like kevin - With this bit I can go from a 1 to a 10 on the harshness scale as needed.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I will go against the grain here and say I flat out disagree with the statement 'the bit is only as mild as the hands that use them'. I find this to be very false. A twinge on the reins of a snaffle bit will feel very different from the exact same amount of pressure on the reins of a double twist bit with shanks. Different bits are designed to be more severe so that 1 pound of rein pressure will feel like 5 pounds of pressure in the horse's mouth. Even with no pressure, horses will still feel the difference of a bit with sharp/pinching parts vs a bit with none. A '10' on a snaffle is very different from a 10 on a shank bit. The skill of the rider obviously comes into play, but we have stronger and lighter bits for a reason. It confuses me when people say the bit is only as strong as the rider, but frown upon the use of a severe bit. Regardless of the skill of the rider, I do not like to see horses ridden with severe bits.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I've always been told thicker is less harsh because it spreads out the pressure. You make a good point that horse's mouths were not designed to have anything in them, however, going with that logic, why not just use a hackamore then? In my opinion, a horse that is going to be THAT uncomfortable in an inch thick bit because it's "too thick" is probably going to be uncomfortable in a thinner bit too. But, to each his own.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I can see that there are a lot of opinions out there! I'm deffinetly wanting to be softer on my horses mouth. That's one of the reasons I posted this. I agree that the bike chain bit is horrifying!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I've always been told thicker is less harsh because it spreads out the pressure. You make a good point that horse's mouths were not designed to have anything in them, however, going with that logic, why not just use a hackamore then? In my opinion, a horse that is going to be THAT uncomfortable in an inch thick bit because it's "too thick" is probably going to be uncomfortable in a thinner bit too. But, to each his own.


I have tried thicker bits back when I didn't know any better - Watching a few horses try to spit them out or being unable to close their mouth properly because they had a low pallette has changed my mind :] If a horse can't carry the bit comfortably on it's own, and isn't able to completely close the mouth, I won't use it. 

My favourite bit thickness is this:










And on horses with a super low pallette, this:










Plus - You can get much more refinement from a thinner bit.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RomanticLyric said:


> I've always been told thicker is less harsh because it spreads out the pressure. You make a good point that horse's mouths were not designed to have anything in them, however, going with that logic, *why not just use a hackamore then?* In my opinion, a horse that is going to be THAT uncomfortable in an inch thick bit because it's "too thick" is probably going to be uncomfortable in a thinner bit too. But, to each his own.


It really depends on horse. I tried the mildest sidepulls on my horses and they prefer the bit to the nose pressure (plus for my paint it give her something to play with). 


I agree with hand thing. While the western rider stay mostly off the horse's mouth, in english riding you keep contact with the mouth. Personally I think there is a difference in how the horse feels different bits in this case.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

I ride in a slow twist (the EXACT same one posted) and I have very soft hands-which in turn gives me a VERY soft horse I will never go any higher than that, no bike chains!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I've always been told thicker is less harsh because it spreads out the pressure. You make a good point that horse's mouths were not designed to have anything in them, however, going with that logic, *why not just use a hackamore then*? In my opinion, a horse that is going to be THAT uncomfortable in an inch thick bit because it's "too thick" is probably going to be uncomfortable in a thinner bit too. But, to each his own.


Missed this.

1. I compete. Most places I compete do not allow hackamores.

2. You get much more refinement in a bit.

3. I ride very fast quite often - Mounted Games, Gaming, Campdrafting. I need somethingt hat can have some bite if I need it.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

*More bits to rate 1-10*

A few more bits to discuss and rate. Thanks 


1)))









2)))









3)))









4)))


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

On the number one bit I don't like the straight shanks. I think they look ugly but they work fine and are no worse than other bits although many will disagree and cite a myth called the Nutcracker effect. Honestly if I have to pull on my horse hard enough to make the bit nutcrack I have bigger problems than the bit I'm using.

The second bit is junk and should never be in a horses mouth. They work well for hanging toilet paper though.

The third bit when used properly gives a nice slow warning before there is much pessure on a horses mouth giving them time to respond and therefore is not a real severe bit in educated hands.

Number four is an English bit and I have never sat astride an english saddle so I can't comment on the usefullness but function wise it works the same as number one and looks the same.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I won’t rate them, but will discuss.

1. - Known as a Tom Thumb, there is a lot of information out there claiming that this is a horrible, horrible bit. I’m on the fence – I tried my horse in a similar bit but double jointed, and he went ok. I personally try not to use single jointed bits but that is just my preference. It works of curb action, is NOT a snaffle. Many people use it as a transition bi from snaffle to curb.

2. – Don’t know much about it, but it looks cheap and nasty. I like the mouthpiece, but would prefer swivel shanks. Again, works off curb action, and the slow port gives the horses a small amount of tongue relief.

3. – A dutch gag. I personally don’t like these bits, but that is just because I have never met someone who uses it properly. They are designed to be ridden with two reins – one on the snaffle ring and one on a lower ring. When the lower rings are use it applies pressure to the bars of the mouth, the poll, as well as having a gag action (mouthpiece moving UP in the horses mouth). When using the bottom rings only, as most people do, it becomes very severe as most people ride with constant contact, which means the gag action is constantly in use. I believe that if they are only using one rein it should be ridden on a draped rein like a western curb. You also have top time your release very well as it is easy to keep the pressure on in these bits without realising it.

4. A jointed Pelham. Often used as an alternative to a double bridle for horses who don’t like two bits. You have a snaffle rein and a curb rein, it should be primarily ridden on the snaffle rein. Many kids use these bits with Pelham rounders – Not a good idea as you can’t isolate the snaffle action or curb action, the curb is always in play and again these are usually ridden with constant contact.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank-you so much for your opinions!!! =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

UnrealJumper said:


> What kind of bit would you rate as a 10??


Here are a couple that I would rate as a 10.

These bits are just designed poorly. Too many harsh elements combined into one. IMHO, no horse should ever need a bit like this and if one does, the person riding it has not business having a horse.

 Not _quite_ so terrible when used on the snaffle ring and the rider is VERY EXPERIENCED with the proper way to use a bit like that. IMHO, there is no reason why anyone should need to have their reins on the bottom of the shank...........ever.

As for this bit, just wow........


On the other hand. This bit is an excellent bit for the horse that has been trained to properly accept it and with a rider that knows how to properly use it. However, I would still rate it as a 10 because of the _potential_ for serious damage in an uneducated hand or on an uneducated horse.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

That 2nd bit, smrobs, looks like it would make an awesome bubble wand.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That would be the only use for it at my house.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Late to this party, sorry. 

I want to go back to the first set of photos. The third bit posted is a kimberwicke, which I consider to be severe, a 7 +. (It's also pictured upside down in the photo.) They are no longer legal in hunter competition.

The combination of leverage, port and curb chain make this severe. It's also an English bit, designed to be ridden on contact with direct rein aids. The slots are not for two reins, as you might think - you chose which slot to attach the rein based on the amount of leverage you want. 

Second set, can't comment on the western bits. The three ring or french snaffle pictured is a 5 - 6. A modified elevator bit. A very useful bit when riddent correctly with two reins, rides the same as any thin snaffle on the snaffle rein, moderate leverage on the curb rein. No curb chain Rode my OTTB in the jumpers in this. Legal for hunter seat eq. and jumpers. 

Broken metal pelham. 7. Leverage bit, though the shanks are short. Ridden with two reins, so gives the rider the choice whether to engage the leverage, same as the three ring, but adds the curb chain. Common bit among foxhunters - can be ridden as a mild snaffle, but has a great emergency brake. Infinitely preferable to the kimberwicke in the first set.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

UnrealJumper said:


>


I rode in this for a couple years as I didn't know better, I jst thought it was a normal, western bit. After a while I decided, still not knowing what I was doing really, to switch over to a single jointed snaffle as it looked more like an english bit and that is what I rode in for the last few years (after a while realizing that it was not just an english bit but it was better for the horsies so I stuck with it).


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

hahah yeah the bit is upsidown. Oops


----------

